#ubuntu-java 2006-02-24
<vitin> hello
<vitin> anybody here
<vitin> ???
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-19
<lifeless> hi guys
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-22
<Juli> Hola como estan
<Juli> alguien maneja POI
<Juli> ?
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-23
<eeos> hi there. anybody who has installed ecplise on kubuntu 6.10, making it work using all ope source java packages?
#ubuntu-java 2007-02-25
<H264> Hi?
<Koop1> hey
<Koop1> anyone help me set up a java-vnc server
<Koop1> ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-18
<omri_> hi there can anyone please help im trying to install pcanywhere and it says no jvm found even though it is installed
<omri_> i have sun-java6-jre and theres a java_vm file in the dir but at the end of wizard it says no jvm found :(
#ubuntu-java 2008-02-24
<mohbana> hello anyone ?
<roldyx> hello
<mohbana> roldyx, you still there?
<roldyx> yeah
<roldyx> mohbana: tell me
<mohbana> roldyx, i was doing my project in fedora, then i moved to ubuntu, but when i try to run i get the following errror ' java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError'
<roldyx> mohbana: do you move your workspace?
<mohbana> roldyx, i basically committed it to the cvs, then when on ubuntu, i replaced the project with the one  currently the lastest in the head
<man-di> mohbana: you need to recompile your *.class files
<mohbana> man-di, how? i am using eclipse it doesn't do it for me
<man-di> Clean your project in Eclipse
<man-di> this forces a rebuild
<mohbana> hm.. same problem, i cleaned the project ... project -> clean
<man-di> you are obviously building with a newer major version of Java then you are running your app
<man-di> perhaps you can reduce the major number in your project settings
<mohbana> by the way i am using icedtea
<mohbana> ok its working
<mohbana> you were right
<mohbana> i think fedora's version is newer
<mohbana> does anyone have a back and forward button on his mouse?
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-16
<hicham> as i told u, use sun-jre
<hicham> it is the standard one
<||Skull||> hicham?
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-19
<Koon> persia: Java team meeting ?
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-20
<spirited> hello
<spirited> anyone here?
#ubuntu-java 2009-02-21
<sommer> anyone know what the default username and password is for a fresh glassfishv2 install?
<sommer> question 2 how do I start the default glassfish domain1 after stopping it?
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-22
<slytherin> ttx: In case you haven't noticed already, discussion regarding -gcj packages (recommends vs Suggests) on Debian Java ML is going in same direction as what we needed. :-)
<ttx> slytherin: I didn't know that, that's good !
<ttx> I saw a few changes in packages that seem to indicate some relaxed policy :)
<slytherin> Actually the discussion came up because of those changes.
<BIDMAS> I'm packaging an application. JDK is a dependency. Specifically which package should I put as a dependency, and should it be in the pre-depends section?
<slytherin> BIDMAS: Have you read the packaging policy? Are you familiar with meaning of various fields in debian/control file?
<BIDMAS> slytherin: Thanks, motu just answered for me
<persia> Well, yeah, but -motu answered less correctly :(
<BIDMAS> Sorry about that
<BIDMAS> Yes?
<persia> BIDMAS: So, you were last asked " Have you read the packaging policy? Are you familiar with meaning of various fields in debian/control file?"
<slytherin> I wasn't sure if (s)he was looking for build-depends or depends. That is the reason why I asked it. :-)
<persia> And the same confusion appeared in MOTU, and was answered confusingly.
<persia> But one needs to actually stay in the channel and answer questions if one wants answers.
<BIDMAS> I need to put down JDK as a dependency. What's the best way to do so?
<BIDMAS> (I know there are many different JDKs)
<slytherin> BIDMAS: Is it a dependency or build-dependency?
<BIDMAS> dependency
<slytherin> BIDMAS: This should be added in debian/control file - Depends: default-jdk | java2-sdk
<slytherin> BIDMAS: Or if you are confused paste your debian/control file on paste.ubuntu.com
<BIDMAS> Thanks, I'll try a recompile with that
<Guest87921> how to install java from 15 to 18 version of ubuntu 9.10
<Guest87921> help me >?
<Guest87921> !
<Guest87921> ops
<Guest87921> :>
<nthykier> Guest87921: What version are you talking about?
<Guest87921> java version "1.6.0_15"
<Guest87921> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_15-b03)
<Guest87921> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 14.1-b02, mixed mode, sharing)
<Guest87921> and..?
<Guest87921> nthykier,
<nthykier> Right, that would be an implementation version...
<persia> Guest87921: You might try backports.  I don't think that b18 is going to be an SRU (although I may be mistaken~
<nthykier> vendor*
 * persia is apparently confused, and agrees with nthykier : there's no clear answer,
<nthykier> We are talking about openjdk, right?
<nthykier> It is the only java implementation I can remember that is in that version range these days
<Guest87921> why not the latest version repositories
<persia> nthykier: I think it's sun-java6, personally.
<persia> Guest87921: Nobody did the stable release update yet, probably.
<persia> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<persia> Guest87921: If you'd like to help, more hands are welcome.  Most of us are focused on OpenJDK these days.
<nthykier> Guest87921: if you want bleeding edge you should probably use Debian Unstable instead of Ubuntu (although it tends to break)
 * nthykier personally very happy with running a testing
<nthykier> alternatively you could run Ubuntu 10.04 release, though it is not stable yet and may also break :P
<persia> Of if you want similarly risky Ubuntu, running lucid is similar to testing right now.
<persia> But if you want 9.10, you need to get sun-java6 applied as a stable update, which will take a while.
<Guest87921> what is the stable version of java on ubuntu 9.10
<persia> nthykier: Careful with numbers prior to release, for all the same reasons that squeeze doesn't have an official number yet.
<nthykier> probably the one you have right now
<nthykier> persia: right, my bad
<persia> Looks like the best version for 9.10 us openjdk-6 6b16-1.6.1-3ubuntu1
<persia> s/us/is/
<persia> nthykier: No worries: because Ubuntu has easily predicted version numbers, it's an easy slip :)
<nthykier> except when you do an .06 :P
<persia> That only happened once, to great shame :)
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-25
<kaushal> hi
<persia> hey
<kaushal> Is there a tool available to deploy same war to multiple tomcat server ?
<kaushal> i came across http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/deployer-howto.html
<kaushal> persia: please guide
<persia> Sorry, I don't know.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/deployer-howto.html
<kaushal> I have questions about TCD
<kaushal> please guide me to use it
<kaushal> how to use it from command line ?
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-26
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> could someone point me at some background reading on the removal of Sun Java from Lucid, and it's possible inclusion in the partner repo
<AlanBell> I am a bit concerned that nothing that depends or build-depends on it can be built for Universe, or even for a PPA
<AlanBell> and as it isn't yet in the partner repo for Lucid I can't do any testing, it also impacts other things like Alfresco
<persia> AlanBell: Nothing in the archive depends or build-depends on it (or if it does, we'll fix that shortly).
<persia> AlanBell: Regarding other impacted things, do they not work against default-jre?  If so, how not, and have you filed bugs?
<persia> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-lucid-dropping-sun-java6
<AlanBell> thanks
<AlanBell> looking at a few things like freemind for example I see it is an alternate dependency
<AlanBell> the alfresco-community package that is in the partner repo for Jaunty does depend on it. I am investigating building that to get it somehow into Lucid, even if via a PPA
<persia> Oh, it's an alternate dependency for all sorts of stuff, but the primary dep should always be default-jre, which exists, so the alternate dep is never chosen except explicitly.
<persia> Try depending or build-depending on default-jde / default-jdk instead.  That package is actually maintained.
<AlanBell> ok, will do
#ubuntu-java 2010-02-27
<ITstud> can someone help me with connecting to derby DB
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-20
<BlueProtoman> Can someone help me with an Eclipse C++ problem involving the automatically generated makefile?  More info here; http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9345984/eclipse-c-issue-no-binary-but-no-compiler-error-no-classes-but-no-entry-i
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-22
<ankitb> dear folk, i am implement the SCTP server using java and I faced problem "connection refuse" for SCTP socket
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-23
<daveys> Hi all. I'm interested in helping package Java projects for Ubuntu.  Hope I'm in the correct place !
<jamespage> daveys: you sure are!
<jamespage> anything specifically you would be interested in?
<daveys> Thanks.  I mostly work in the Java Enterprise area, so I know all of that stuff pretty well.  I'm just learning about packing though so am a bit of a noob there.
<daveys> I've been looking at the Ubuntu wiki (Java related), but it seems a bit confusing with lots of pages that look abandoned. I'm not really sure where to start
<jamespage> daveys: yeah - the Java stuff on the Ubuntu wiki is largely un-maintained and obsolete
<jamespage> daveys, a good place to start would be to work on some bug fixes for existing packages
<jamespage> we will at some point transition to Java7 - some bugs can be found to work on here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Java7Default
<jamespage> the other thing to note is that the Java libraries and applications in Ubuntu come from Debian
<jamespage> and the delta between Debian and Ubuntu in this area is quite small!
<jamespage> I work in both distros; I try todo most stuff through Debian first but it can be a bit slower.
<jamespage> Joining the debian-java team and subscribing to the mailing lists would be a good start.
<jamespage> this is the full list of the packages maintained by that team - http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-java-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org
<jamespage> daveys: http://pkg-java.alioth.debian.org/
<daveys> Thanks for the info James. I'll have a look at those bugs and the mailing list and see if any of them make sense !
<BeTaMaX> Good night guys, here BeTaMax a rookie java programmer
<BeTaMaX> giving my first steps
<BeTaMaX> is anyone online?
#ubuntu-java 2012-02-24
<san> please help me
<san> i cannot run azureus
<MasterOfDisaster> Hi, if I create a package that depends on java, how would I find out which JRE/JDK use?
<daveys_> Hi James. I'm looking at the bugs you identified yesterday.  Is the basic procedure to pull code from bzr, fix issue, commit and push to a private branch of mine and then propose a merge?
<Lindrio> salve gente
<Lindrio> qualcuno mi può spiegare perchè il ternario così non va bene?
<Lindrio> pastebin.com/4KpPBvi9
#ubuntu-java 2014-02-17
<Monkey_C> fb
<prest1ge> is someone here who can help me with an window listener?
#ubuntu-java 2017-02-21
<alcir> hello
<alcir> there is a "standard" way to install java 32 bit on a 64 bit system?
<alcir> I mean, using some PPA
#ubuntu-java 2019-02-22
<sil2100> sbeattie: I'm going for lunch so I'll be off from IRC for that time, I'll be back in an hour
